# С Днем Рождения HotBeer!



## akok

Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## shestale

С Днем рождения, Руслан!


----------



## Severnyj

Поздравляю, с вареньем)


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## mike 1

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю !


----------



## Кирилл

Мои поздравления,Руслан!


----------



## Dragokas

С прошедшим! 
Успехов, счастья и здоровья. Всего самого найлучшего тебе !!!


----------



## HotBeer

akok, shestale, Severnyj, грум, Theriollaria, mike 1, Phoenix, Kиpилл, Dragokas, спасибо всем.
Костя, до сих пор не догоняю, как этот движок отображает "новые сообщения" вчера заходил, не видел этой темы в списке "новых сообщений", сегодня вижу.
Тем более, что смотрю, что тред ты создал еще утром...


----------



## Candellmans

*Поздравляю!Крепкого здоровья и всех благ!*


----------



## shestale

Руслан, Поздравляю!


----------



## Phoenix

С Днём рождения, поздравляю !


----------



## Dragokas

Поздравляю!


----------



## HotBeer

Candellmans написал(а):


> Поздравляю!Крепкого здоровья и всех благ!





shestale написал(а):


> Руслан, Поздравляю!





Phoenix написал(а):


> С Днём рождения, поздравляю !





Dragokas написал(а):


> Поздравляю!


Спасибо всем большое!!!


----------



## HotBeer

п.с. напомните, как вставить "ник в ответ" одним кликом?


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## HotBeer

@Theriollaria, спасибо!)


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю, дружище!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## HotBeer

@Sandor, @грум, @akok, спасибо огромное!


----------



## shestale

HotBeer написал(а):


> п.с. напомните, как вставить "ник в ответ" одним кликом?


----------



## Кирилл

А я можно тоже подравлю?
Нет?

Все равно поздравляю!


----------



## HotBeer

@Кирилл, сам же не маленький, лучше поздно, чем.... в общем-то спасибо)))


----------



## Ботан

Поздравляем с днем рождения, @HotBeer.


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Всех благ!


----------



## Candellmans

Поздравляю!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## Lunik

Поздравляю)


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю! Здоровья тебе и всем твоим близким!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравляю)


----------



## Moxito R.I.P.

С прошедшим!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Candellmans

Всех благ!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Lunik

Поздравляю!


----------



## Guest

Поздравляю!


----------



## E100

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## HotBeer

Я понимаю, что это звучит  читается глупо, но меня не было в сети (если исключить мобильного оператора) и даже рядом с ПК с 24 января, поэтому сказать спасибо, смогу только сейчас. Не хотел отмечать, но всё равно ребята заставили и посидели по-пацански по мужитски в гараже с салом и горилкой. Еще раз всем огромного спасибо и хорошего здоровья, так как у меня с приходом 35 лет началось... организм (давление) начало реагировать на изменения погоды(((... ну ладно, что это я о грустном, всем еще раз всех благ. *Виват SafeZone!!!*


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю, дружище!
Крепкого здоровья тебе и семье!


----------



## Lunik

Крепкого здоровья, всех благ


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравляю1


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## HotBeer

Всем привет и огромное спасибо, сейчас только выбрался до ПК на котором не стоит windows XP. Всем, хоть и с опозданием, в любом случае еще раз спасибо


----------

